
Ask HN: What should a kafka CLI tool bring to the table? - domano
Hey guys,<p>I wanted to get some quick input on an idea of mine.<p>I use the kafka-console tools (like kafka-console-consumer.sh etc. ) on a daily basis and find them to be lacking some features and Quality-of-Life stuff.<p>Therefore i have some questions for a pet project of mine:<p>1) What features are the official kafka cli tools missing for your use cases? Example: I want an estimate on the number of messages in a topic<p>2) Are there Quality-of-Life improvements you crave? Example: I would like to stop reading at the high watermark.
======
fvosberg
ReadTillHighWatermark would be very nice! Always using a timeout and guessing
:D.

Another thing: output to an sqlite file, to do some ad hoc querying on the
data.

And: default value for broker-list/bootstrap-server/zookeeper by script to
enable something like "use context aware the kafka nodes in my kubernetes
cluster" or "just use this, it is always the same"

Great idea

